# OBX Cold Air Intake/HotShot CAI



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

ok, so im looking really hard for a cold air intake, and Hotshot, i guess is out of buisness, or the the guy retired, if anybody knows if hes still make/any place that has them, and is selling them plz tell me.
i came across a CAI from OBX, i dont know, if it is a cold air intake, it says it is.
but their are 2 diff. prices, $150 being the highest, so i wanna know if anybody has bought the obx one, or if anybody is selling, or knows where i can get a hot shot cai. thanks


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

You get what you pay for. A ebay one (obx) will work but you're more than likely going to have little issues with fitment, thats what happens when you buy cheap product. I dont know alot about the Altimas but Stillen might sell one or just keep your eyes peeled for a used hotshot. Try other companys like Injen or AEM. Just search around a little.

I just searched Stillens site. They sell POP chargers thats about it.

STILLEN : STILLEN Hi-Flow Intake Kit


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

thanx for the help. I already have a intake installed in my car right now, and im just looking for a CAI, because on OBX's website, they have a "CAI" for it, and theirs 2 diff. prices for it, so i was just wondering, if anybody has one, or if Hotshot is the only company that makes it you know?


----------



## Iceman00 (Jul 24, 2006)

Link? Its an intake, Personally, I would go with a RAM Intake pipe with a JWT/Stillen popcharger


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

This is the website that sells the "CAI" for the 93 altima, as u can see, theirs 2 diff prices for the 93 CAI 

Product Name - OBX Racing Sports


----------



## Rivethead (Jan 18, 2009)

I've heard that OBX is a bad product when it comes to headers, but I'm not sure about the CAI. I think the one for $150 is the whole kit. I might go for it soon (gotta love the student loan refund).


----------

